# StarBand Eyes SOHO



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

StarBand expanded its retail agreement with the National Rural Telecommunications Cooperative by adding a new small office/home office (SOHO) service, available today through DigiVision Satellite Services. StarBand Small Office features two services that bundle network-sharing software, enabling up to three or five office users to share Internet access.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

